# Skeeter Tea Hasn't cleared yet



## sly22guy (Jan 10, 2011)

Made 2 batches 5 gal each. one pee & one tea. the pee is crystal clear. the tea is still not clear. Now i figured the tea would take longer to clear. 

What have you other tea makers experienced? Started my Tea 11/22


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow no skeeter tea makers? I just racked, sweetened & sorbate. So i guess ill wait a week and see if it starts to clear. if not guess ill add something. I did raise the temp up to about 79-80 so maybe that will help. Had been 68-70.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Jan 12, 2011)

Put together my first batch of skeeter pee tonight with Santa Rosa Plum slurry from the fridge. while testing out a fresh batch of Rasberri, and some Santa Rosa Plum as well.............well you have to test this stuff. The Rasberri is in a 5 gal carboy so it may get to age a bit.......Santa Rosa Plum is in one gal jugs with airlocks....one is only about half ful so may suffer some abuse soon...ps it is at 14.5 ABV


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 16, 2011)

Bump anyone have issues clearing "tea wine"


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 19, 2011)

Well picked up some bentonite and added that so we will see if that helps


----------



## Julie (Jan 20, 2011)

Wish I could help you out but I have never made tea wine. Sorry.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 20, 2011)

I have 1 skeeter pee that is slow as molasas in February to clear. May have to break down and make some bentonite to clear it. I used sparkolloid originally and degassed it very well, kept it warm, kept it cold. Next would be the spin cycle in the washer


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol didn't think about the spin cycle yet! My Skeeter Tea is being stubborn. Ive tried lower temps, higher temps. Just added bentonite yesterday so ill give it 2 weeks, if it doesn't clear by then ill rack and just toss it in the wine cellar till spring and worry bout it then! If it does work i will def add the bentonite in the Primary before i add the yeast!


----------



## Sherwood (Feb 25, 2011)

I was thinking about making a skeeter tea, did you have any luck with getting it clear? Also how many tea bags did you use to make the tea? I was looking to make it like a half & half or Arnold Palmer type of drink. I was thinking of just following Lon's recipe and just steeping the tea bags in the invert sugar, just never made 5 gallons of tea before so don't know how many tea bags to try.


----------



## sly22guy (Feb 25, 2011)

I used one of the 100 packs of tea bags from Lipton. i would get a box of family size bags also from Lipton for my next batch. I followed lon's recipe and after i had all of my water & sugar added to the primary and added all of the bags. ( i pulled off the paper tags from the string) i left them in till my ferment dropped to 1.002 or so. gave it a nice orange tea color. flavor wise was pretty good, might alter it a little before bottling. 

As to whether it has cleared or not. The answer is no. I did add Benoite and that did clear some. I just decided spring is a ways off yet and just stored it away for another month or 2 then im gona get it back out and adjust my flavor and filter if needed and see what it looks like then.


----------



## Julie (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi sly22guy,

Well like I said before I have never made skeeter tea but I think skeeter tea is not a wine that is ready to drink as fast as skeeter pee. If I was you if the bentonite does not clear this up, just let it age and I believe it will clears as it ages. I'm thinkin' you just need mroe time with this. And I am very curious as to how this will taste, please post up when you start to drink this.


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 25, 2011)

If your tea doesnt clear in another couple of months, try some superkleer.


----------

